# Gotta Love a Mule!!!



## tbow388 (Apr 9, 2013)

An old hillbilly farmer had a wife who nagged him unmercifully. From
morning till night (and sometimes later), she was always complaining about
something. The only time he got any relief was when he was out plowing with his
old mule. He tried to plow a lot.

One day, when he was out plowing, his wife brought him lunch in the field.
He drove the old mule into the shade, sat down on a stump, and began to
eat his lunch. Immediately, his wife began haranguing him again.
Complain, nag, nag; it just went on and on. All of a sudden, the old mule
lashed out with both hind feet; caught her smack in the back of the head.
Killed her dead on the spot.

At the funeral several days later, the minister noticed something rather
odd.
When a woman mourner would approach the old farmer, he would listen for a
minute, then nod his head in agreement; but when a man mourner approached
him, he would listen for a minute, then shake his head in disagreement. This
was so consistent, the minister decided to ask the old farmer about it.

So after the funeral, the minister spoke to the old farmer, and asked him
why he nodded his head and agreed with the women, but always shook his head
and disagreed with all the men.

The old farmer said: "Well, the women would come up and say something
about how nice my wife looked, or how pretty her dress was, so I'd nod my head
in agreement."

"And what about the men?" the minister asked.

"They wanted to know if the mule was for sale."


----------



## Sagetown (May 1, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

